# Focus



## DozerMite (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions and to Kelly (khogan16) for giving a nice description of the functions.
My problem now is, I can't get the picture focused. By changing the settings, the focus stays the same.
Any way to fix this?
















Thanks for the help...


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 9, 2010)

I think it's getting better??


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2010)

Can't help a bit with the photography issue but I think you did a nice job with the center bands and finial!


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey dozer Nice really nice job there.  Try the angle that your taking the pictures at. Also try getting closer and further away. Move the camera around off of the tripod at different angles till you get something that you like.


----------



## Neal Addy (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm betting the problem is the camera is positioned too close for auto-focus to work.  Is the camera telling you that it's getting focus lock?

Also, are you using Macro mode?  It will help you get a bit closer.  And be sure you're using a tripod.


----------

